# my Russian class



## Willis

What is the best word for class or course in this sentence? 

_Today, I go to my Russian class_
сегодня, я иду в моё русское занятие. ?

Also, is the above sentence correct, and can I also say it this way:

сегодня, у меня моё русское занятие.
_(Today, I have my Russian class)_

Thanks.


----------



## Kolan

Willis said:


> What is the best word for class or course in this sentence?
> 
> _Today, I go to my Russian class_
> сегодня, я иду в моё русское занятие. ?
> 
> Also, is the above sentence correct, and can I also say it this way:
> 
> сегодня, у меня моё русское занятие.
> _(Today, I have my Russian class)_


Сегодня я иду/пойду на занятия по русскому (языку).

Сегодня у меня урок русского (языка).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Or: Я иду на (свой/мой) урок русского языка.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> (свой/мой) урок


*"Мой* урок" в таком контексте звучит, скорее как "урок, который даю я" (как учитель).
Со стороны же ученика " я иду на *мой/свой* урок" мне кажется несколько неестественным.  Просто "иду на урок/на занятия".


----------



## macdevster

So would "класс" be limited strictly to the group of students that make up the урок?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> So would "класс" be limited strictly to the group of students that make up the урок?


Not exactly. *Класс* is a group of students who (generally) make the course (normally, with the same tutors, at the same time and place). So, they are listed somewhere as a 'class'. 
 Some students can be absent some days (пропустить уроки), but they are still *'in/from *this класс'.
"Это Витя из 7-го "А" [класса]".

You can also say "Осенью я иду/пойду в пятый *класс*". This means that this autumn you will start your 5th year in the secondary school.

Also, *класс *in Russian can refer to the classroom (i.e., классную комнату). 
"В *классе *повесили новый стенд".


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Some students can be absent some days (пропустить уроки), but they are still *'in/from *this класс'.
> "Это Витя из 7-го "А" [класса]".


For that we have *посещаемость* vs. *наполняемость *класса.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> For that we have *посещаемость* vs. *наполняемость *класса.



Не уловил мысль...что Вы имели в виду?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Не уловил мысль...что Вы имели в виду?


*Наполняемость* = количество учащихся по списку (для  сравнения с неким принятым стандартом). Например, классы рассчитаны на 20, 25, 30 и т.д. человек, а записано в них может быть некое иное, неровное количество. Если учеников очень много, а учителей мало, то классы могут вынужденно оказаться *переполненными*. Учебная нагрузка рассчитывается, исходя из *наполняемости*.

*Посещаемость* = сколько учеников из списка фактически приходит на занятия, факторы - дисциплина, болезни, интерес к предмету. На учебную нагрузку посещаемость не влияет.


----------



## Tower of Babel

In the United States, the word "class" can have an additional, broader meaning. "Class" can denote all the students in the same year of their education at a school or university. One can say that two students are both in the senior (highest) class if they will graduate in 2008, even if those students never actually sit in the same classroom or even know each other. The entire group of students is called the "Class of 2008."

Does the same concept apply in Russian also? I am thinking of the term "одноклассники." That word only means that the students are at the same year in their education, not that they necessarily sit in the same classroom, right?


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> I am thinking of the term "одноклассники." That word only means that the students are at the same year in their education, not that they necessarily sit in the same classroom, right?


When I say about someone that "он - мой *одноклассник*", it would be rather a narrow sense - a person with whom I used to sit in the same classroom some time during my elementary/middle/high school years (equivalent to the Soviet начальная/средняя школа). At the university level they are all "*однокурсники*". There is also a somewhat archaic yet lovely term, covering both above (and even more), "*однокашники*", literally, people who used to eat the same "*каша*".

However, *одноклассники* started to acquire recently a much, much broader meaning, putting together people from all subcommunities that they used to attend together - work, vacations, kindergartens... and I must admit that this is amazing.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> The entire group of students is called the "*Class *of 2008."


* курс *2008-го года

"Мы с ним учились на одном курсе", "Осенью весь наш курс отправили в колхоз ))", "На этой фотографии - самые красивые девушки нашего курса"
-  это про университет/институт (однако, с множественным "учились на курс*ах*" - будет не про университет!)

А ещё можно сказать *сокурсники*.

 Но про тех, кто учился на другом факультете, я бы не сказала "мой курс", а скорее просто: "мы одного года выпуска".


----------



## Tower of Babel

Thank you for the explanations, *Kolan* and *tram-pam-pam*!

I am glad to learn the word "*однокашник*"--I had never heard it before. 

And, to make sure I understand correctly, *сокурсник = однокурсник ?*


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Yes, сокурсник = однокурсник. 
But "однокурсник " is more common. Perhaps, "сокурсник" sounds a bit old-fashioned. 

ps
Another 'со-' word is *cоратник* (= товарищ по оружию (в прямом и переносном), *со*брат по борьбе).


----------



## Tower of Babel

Okay, thank you *t-p-p*! 



tram-pam-pam said:


> Another 'со-' word is *cоратник* (= товарищ по оружию (в прямом и переносном), *со*брат по борьбе).


*соратник *— Thanks for this word. Interesting, that the letter 'б' was dropped from "собрат" ...


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> that the letter 'б' was dropped from "собрат" ...


No, no, they are from different roots: 
*c**оратник* – from рать (i.e.,из одной *рати*. рать - войско), 
whereas *собрат* – from *брат.* 

ps
*сотоварищ*, *сообщник*, ... actually, quite many of that rather old words are still with us. 
*собутыльник*.


----------



## Tower of Babel

tram-pam-pam said:


> No, no, they are from different roots:
> *c**оратник* – from рать (i.e.,из одной *рати*. рать - войско),
> whereas *собрат* – from *брат.*


Ooooohhhhh!!! Ага!!!  NOW I get it! Thanks *t-p-p*, you are a wonderful teacher!

*собутыльник* — Ого! Я так люблю *русский язык*!


----------



## cyanista

The classes of one year at school are called *параллельные класс*ы. They normally carry a letter behind the number: 9а, 9б, 9в. In colloquial speech you might hear "Мы с ним учились *в одной параллели*."


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> Ooooohhhhh!!! Ага!!!  NOW I get it! Thanks *t-p-p*, you are a wonderful teacher!
> 
> *собутыльник* — Ого! Я так люблю *русский язык*!


*Сокамерник*, но *подельник*. Парадокс!


----------



## tram-pam-pam

пособник 
(тоже, кстати, соучастник)


----------

